# After Uninstalling Trend Micro PC-cillan the internet won't work



## leenga (Feb 24, 2010)

I uninstalled PC-cillin but some parts are still showing up

Windows Security Center shows both Windows Firewall and PC-cillin Internet Security

Trend Micro does not show up in add/remove programs 
nor in Windows Cleanup Utility 
nor in Revo.

I downloaded Trend Micro Diagnostic Toolkit (used to remove Trend Micro programs currently installed on your system or remaining components from programs that have already been uninstalled from your computer)

It seems to have worked to complete the uninstall but..

After using this my internet wouldn't work. I get an error message saying the network adapter "Local Area Connection" is not correctly configured to use the IP protocol.
-The network adapter is experiencing driver or hardware related issues.
-Make sure your Internet Protocol Bindings are correct (which they are)

When I now go into device manager under network adapters, in addition to my original there are now 4 more listed there that are related to TrendMicro Firewall - these were not there before running Toolkit. (see attachment)

I tried the things suggested here
-I'm running Vista and am not missing the tcpip.sys file
-I tried the stack repairs (modified for Vista).
but it didn't work.

I had to do a system restore to get the internet back, but i really want to completely uninstall Trend. I'm afraid that remnants of its firewall are preventing me from setting up a media server with my PC and PS3.


----------



## bandm (Oct 13, 2010)

i know this is old but i had to post my experience. I had the same issue, I uninstalled trend micro and did everything i could to erase every trace of it on my Vista box. I had those 4 dang exclamationed network adapters ending in trend micro common firewall miniport or something similar(gone now). So what eventually fixed it was 

1. going into:
control panel > network and sharing center > Manage network connections 

2. Right clicking on my "Local Area Connection" and selecting properties.
3. selecting continue to annoying UAC message.
4. in the window with the heading "This connection uses the following items:", un-check the entry there having to do with trend micro "trend micro blah blah"(gone now)
5. with that entry selected, clicking on uninstall. 

That did it. Entries in device manager went away and internet is working again. HOORAH


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi bandm -

Thanks for sharing. Was that item in your LAN connection "Trend Micro Common Firewall Driver" by any chance?


----------

